# anzahl zeichen in konsole eclipse begrenzt?



## rambozola (7. Sep 2005)

hi leute,

ich hab folgendes problem...in einer sehr sehr großen klasse benutze ich gerne System.out.println´s zum debuggen.

Irgendwie zeigt er mir diese aber nicht mehr alle an in der eclipse-konsole.

wenn ich fehler in meiner mysql-syntax suche und er sagt mir nur fehler in klasse xy in zeile 2045 und den anfragestring ausgeben funktioniert nicht dann ist das schlecht.

in welchen fällen kann es passieren das System.out.println´s "verschluckt" werden?

Ich habe in der Methode mehrere println´s eingebaut und sie wird auch korrekt durchlaufen nur sie werden eben aus für mich unerfindlichen gründen nicht in der konsole angezeigt.

ok u.a. 700 mysql-anfragen in der ausgabe sind viele zeichen..hab im eclipse was gelesen das man die zeichen in der konsole auf 80000 begrenzen kann das hab ich aber nicht so gemacht.

hat einer ne idee?


----------



## mic_checker (7. Sep 2005)

Du könntest ja auch in ne Datei schreiben, anstatt auf die Standardausgabe, bzw. dir mal diverse Logging API's angucken.


----------



## Mag1c (7. Sep 2005)

Hi,

also bei mir ist das so eingestellt (80000) und ich hab das auch nicht explizit gemacht. Also schau doch einfach mal unter Window->Preferences...->Run/Debug->Console

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## rambozola (7. Sep 2005)

ja das mit in ne datei schreiben is ne gute idee.

@Mag1c: ich hab dieselben einstellungen wie du und bei mir funktionierts nicht....als mein quellcode noch wesentlich kleiner war da hat er auch noch jeden "pups"  8)  ausgegeben nun ist die klasse aber über 7000 zeilen gross u er mag kein println mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Gast (7. Sep 2005)

das wäre vielleicht OOP angebracht ;-)


----------



## rambozola (7. Sep 2005)

hat sich erledigt..ausgaben ahben nicht geklappt weil sich mein eclipse durch die plugins wohl zerschossen hat ohen allerdings andere fehler aufzuweisen


----------

